# DFWPAC August meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

At this month's meeting we'll see 3 huge tanks and lots of interesting technical solutions around them.

To get directions to the meeting go here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------

